
The New Colossus – Emma Lazarus - nbourbaki
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/46550/the-new-colossus
======
moajday
I have been fond of Poetry Foundation for past 8 years, and here I see
wonderful lines by EMMA LAZARUS. Claps for "I lift my lamp beside the golden
door!"

